# rt61-firmware masked

## squares16

How would I go about unmasking rt61-firmware so i can install to get my network card working? I am running 2.6.36-gentoo-r7-x86-08 kernel.

lspci -v

```

02:01.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI

        Subsystem: Linksys WMP54G ver 4.1

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 7

        Memory at fb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

```

```

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_RT2x00=m

CONFIG_RT2x00-lib=m

CONFIG_RT2x00-lib-pci=m

CONFIG_RT2x00-lib-firmware=y

CONFIG_RT61pci=m

```

----------

## mikegpitt

Do this   :Smile: 

```
echo "net-wireless/rt61-firmware" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge net-wireless/rt61-firmware
```

----------

